# Historique safari sur Ipad ?



## Marcmaniac (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à vous,
je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen pour avoir accès à l'historique de navigation de safari sur l'Ipad ....
Je précise un VRAI historique journalier, pas le semblant d'historique à 9 cases .... 
Merci à vous !


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Juin 2010)

Non ?


----------



## Tiberius (15 Juin 2010)

Ta question est bizarre,  l'historique n'est pas limité à 9 cases mais est complet sur 7 jours ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Juin 2010)

Et il est où ? Sur l'ipad, j'ai pas trouvé ...


----------



## boodou (15 Juin 2010)

Bah dans la barre Safari en haut, l'icône du petit livre (signets), puis Historique, tu as tout sur 7 jours !


----------



## Pboire (15 Juin 2010)

Merci msieur, je ne m'en souvenais pas non plus.


----------



## pitou_92 (16 Juin 2010)

Ba ya un historique dans le navigateur internet


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Juin 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> Ba ya un historique dans le navigateur internet



Super, j'avais pas vu .... Merci a vous !


----------

